# Tutorial: Como armar mi FM Profesional (Software)



## Dano (Mar 23, 2010)

Hace bastante que tenía ganas de armar este post pero por motivos de tiempo no había podido.
Como lo mencione en el titulo, lo que busco en este post es enumerar y ordenar todo lo que necesitamos para abrir o levantar nuestra *fm Stereo, con RDS y compresor multibanda* (Todos los chiches de hoy en día ).
Supongo que a varios les pasó al igual que a mi, de armar todo un transmisor ya sea el Verónica u otro, lo conectan todo muy lindo, pero cuando lo ponen al aire se dan cuenta que no suenan igual que las demás FMs por mas que ecualicen el sonido no sale como debería. Básicamente en grandes rasgos lo que diferencia las fms comerciales (profesionales) de la suya es que ellos tienen procesadores dinámicos al final y un stereo expander y este tipo de cosas son las que hacen la diferencia, por eso lo voy a explicar aquí.
Por ahora solo voy a hablar sobre el tema del cableado de audio, mezclador y demás hasta el transmisor, el cable de la antena, la antena y la torre lo dejo para otro post (cuando este conforme con la información y experiencia que tengo
Éste tutorial no es único, ésta es una de las tantas formas que pueden armar organizar su fm, hay miles de maneras de conectar al igual que infinidad de productos de audio en el mercado que nos ofrecen un amplio espectro de opciones.
Las opciones de productos, voy a mostrar los mas económicos, pero siempre hay de mayor costo con mas funciones y demás


*Items necesarios:*

Un transmisor FM (Mono o Stereo mas adelante explico mas)
Una PC (básico para pasar música) con interfase de sonido
Un Mixer (Mezclador Mezcladora como se le llame en tu país)
Un Mic (Condensador en lo posible)
Cables de todo tipo, cables de audio en lo posible de una calidad media para arriba
Otra pc (Yo uso pc con 1gb de ram y un procesador D430 (en esta se ejecuta el SS y el Airomate con la  M-Audiol, es nuestro procesador final))
Compresor de audio http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/MDX1600.aspx (Este Itema no es tan critico, pero no esta de mas comprimir la voz, además de que a veces en los estudio hay gritos o cualquier cosa de esta forma el proceso final solo se encarga de ecualizar-comprimir de forma mas sutil)
Interfase de sonido de 192kbps http://la.m-audio.com/products/es_la/Audiophile192.html
VAC Virtual Audio Cable) 


*Software a usar:*

Airomate (Stereo Coder y RDS, la licencia es paga pero no es costosa, tiene versión demo para probar)http://www.diffusionsoftware.com/airomate.php

SoundSolution 2.0 ((SS de ahora en adelante)Compresor multibanda, limitador expansor todo en uno, cumple la misma función que los Orban en las FMs "grandes", licencia también paga pero no es mala inversión comparando lo que cuesta un Orban hoy en día, dejo el link de la versión demo ) http://www.xdevel.com/demo/ssxapdemo.exe. Hay una versión para winamp gratis pero no incluye tantas funciones.Éste programa le dal al sonido potencia y exitación aural 

Y el ZaraRadio v 1.6.2 (Software para radio, reproduce arma listas y demás, muy practico y sencillo) http://www.zarastudio.es/

*El transmisor:* Recomiendo el Veronica con PLL lo armé y lo probé y es uno de los mejores a mi gusto PLL 1 vatio Veronica
*Mixer:* http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/1002.aspx según Google cuesta alrededor de 75 euros, si usan un mic a condensador no se olviden activar la fuente phantom +48
*La PC**:* De esto no voy a explicar mucho, solamente se necesita una pc en la que puedas correr alguno de estos programas: zararadio (Muy buen programa para Radio, Gratis), Traktor (Programa de DJ, es con licencia y hay que pagar) , BPM ( Lo mismo que el Traktor, buen programa pero hay que pagar por su licencia) y finalmente el Dinesat ( A mi gusto el mejor pero tiene una licencia costosa, aunque si es un proyecto enserio, vale la pena)
*El Mic:* Recomiendo el behringer B-1 http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/B-1.aspx tiene muy buena relación precio-costo (hay videos en youtube sobre el mic) , aunque también pueden usar un Shure (57 58), estos son los mas usados y comunes, aunque cualquier mic funciona 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, en un principio con un Mic esta bien pero si quieren lograr mayor fidelidad y calidad en los programas es recomendable uno de Condensador para cada locutor
*Cables :* Recomiendo armarlos a medida , así no quedan cables tirados en el piso o enrollados en algún lado, después aparecen los no tan queridos "ruidos" o "zumbidos"
*VAC Virtual Audio Cable): *sirve para hacer el rooteo entre el airomate y el SS, , aunque nada impide que se haga con cableado por fuera de la pc, aunque todo suma ruido :/, la licencia del programa es económica y te soluciona la vida
*Interfase de sonido de 192kbps*: La Interfase que les ofresco usar es la M-Audio Audiophile 192, aunque existen otras que pueden ser usadas, les dejo la lista por si les interesa:

_The following soundcards are tested and works:__
intern_ 


_Terratec      Aureon 5.1 Sky (Not the Aureon 5.1 Fun, PCI or USB!!!) (VIA Envy24HT      chip)_
_Terratec      Aureon 7.1 Space (+/- € 85,-) (VIA Envy24HT chip)_
_Audiotrak Prodigy 7.1 (+/-      € 149,-) (VIA Envy24HT chip)_
_M-Audio      Revolution 5.1 (+/- € 70,-) (VIA Envy24HT chip)_
_M-Audio      Revolution 7.1 (+/- € 95,-) (Seen for €49,-) (VIA Envy24HT chip)_
_M-Audio      Audiophile 192 (+/- € 150,-)_
_RME HDSP9632 (+/-      € 439,-)_
_E-MU      0404 (+/- € 99,-)_
_E-MU      1212m (+/- € 199,-)_
_Hercules      Fortissimo 4 (+/- € 48,-) (VIA Envy24HT chip)_
_ESI Maya44 (+/- €      99,-)_
_ESI Juli@ (+/- €      149,-)_
_C-Media CMI9880L Onboard      Audio Codec (sometimes the output isn't filtered)_
  Tiene que ser una sound card de al menos 192kbps porque sino el airomate no funciona, y no tienen RDS ni Stereo

Esquema 


Ver el archivo adjunto 30979

=>El compresor se conecta por la senda AUX o FX y se devuelve el sonido procesado por los return de dichos channels, yo solo lo uso para el mic, queda demasiado procesado el sonido si comprimo acá y al final.

=>En la Segunda PC solo va a correr el SS interconectado con el Airomate con el VAC, esa pc es nuestro rack de salida , tiene: pre-énfasis, RDS completísimo, Stereo coder, compresor expansor y limiter multibanda (5 o 4 bandas), compresor de HF y LF, Stereo Expander, Bass Reinforcement y ACG. Creo que no se puede pedir mas de una simple PC 

=> Algo muy importante que no aclaré, los cables para interconectar los aparatos, debe de ser de buena calidad es un punto muy importante éste, además de tener buena tierra (Muy buena tierra), con esto no deberían tener ruido en el sistema 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




=> Finalmente si hicieron todo bien, ya estan para salir en vivo con la envidia de muchas fms por la calidad de la suya , ellos gastaron +5000 dolares en procesadores orban y ustedes con menos de 500 dolares suenan igual o mejor (todo va en como configuremos el SS)


=> El proyecto no es gratis, pero como muchos que tenemos unas pcs por ahi que no usamos, todo recorta el gasto final.


AGREGADO 1:

Como esto es un tema que día a día uno aprende y explora, iré de a poco  agregando información y experiencias.
Ya que el thread quedó muy monótono agrego unas fotos así es más dinamíco. 

Uso una delta1010lt en este momento como sound card de salida, no tengo RDS pero el coder stereo anda bien, uso el Audio Repeater (Software incluido con el VAC) para resamplear a 96khz 
Del Zara sale por Virtual Cable 1, entra al XAP y sale por Virtual Cable 3, entra al Airomate y sale por Virtual Cable 2, entra al Audio Repeater y sale por Delta 7/8

Sobre el transmisor es el que uso para testear, no tiene pll y tiene mucha mano metida pero suena como el primer dia 

Dejo una foto del equipo sintonizado con el piloto de stereo encendido

Ver el archivo adjunto 31642
Ver el archivo adjunto 31645
Ver el archivo adjunto 31644

=>> Proximamente estaré agregando un reporte sobre el Breakaway Broadcast Processor

------------------



*Está prohibida la copia de este artículo

Escrito por Dano para www.forosdeelectronica.com* 

Saludos

PD1: Espero que les sirva cualquier problema del post, avisen así lo corrijo

PD2: Este post fue creado para personas que desean abrir una fm comercial o comunitaria, o un transmisor que no sobrepasa los limites de potencia para transmitir sin licencia, en resumen *que no favorece la piratería ni nada asociado al tema*

PD3: Había dejado en un principio un Esquema básico de como armar nuestra FM pero no valía la pena ya que eso la mayoría sabe como hacerlo


----------



## mariano22 (Mar 23, 2010)

Aportazoo Dano!! muy buenoo para tener en cuenta al armar nuestra FM!

apropósito yo no tengto una FM pero utilizo muchisimo para escuchar musica normalmente el Zara Radio y realmente ME FACINA! es muy sensillo y practico de usar! tiene muchisimas aplicaciones posibles a la lista... Recomendado!

Muchas gracias!

Saludos!!


----------



## edix/09 (Mar 23, 2010)

Muy bueno el aporte

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 23, 2010)

cada vez que veo un post asi de bueno me dan ganas de armarlo, lastima que el bolsillo no me lo permite, gracias dano


----------



## Dano (Abr 2, 2010)

Bueno antes que nada agradecer por los comentarios.


Poco a poco iré actualizando con lo ultimo en software para fm

Para los que les gusta este tipo de software tengo un jugoso Dinesat 8, les dejo fotito mostrando al supervisor Dano y los plugins que incluye  
Algún día haré el review, por ahora no está en mis planes



S2

PD: Tuve que escalar las imágenes porque el foro no me las permitía subir 

PD2: Si conocen un software de producción que no mencioné y vale la pena analizarlo avise y vemos.


----------



## francovago (Abr 9, 2010)

estube probando el soundsolution es increible 
parese una emisora comercial. pero tiene un problema. tiene un retraso de mas o menos de 1 segundo 
y se me ase impocible hablar con el retorno.ay alguna forma de quitar ese retraso


----------



## Dano (Abr 10, 2010)

francovago dijo:


> estube probando el soundsolution es increible
> parese una emisora comercial. pero tiene un problema. tiene un retraso de mas o menos de 1 segundo
> y se me ase impocible hablar con el retorno.ay alguna forma de quitar ese retraso



Ningún software de este tipo que valga la pena logra una latencia menor, y es entendible por la cantidad de procesos que realiza con el sonido, estoy probando un programa llamado breakaway broadcast que soporta ASIO pero no me conforma del todo todabía, talvez cuando suban una versión mas nueva con mas compatibilidad puede ser que sirva.

Para solucionar ese tema lo mejor es enviar el sonido sin procesar a una consola y de allí a los retornos y al XAP simultaneamente.

S2


----------



## Dano (Jun 10, 2010)

Bueno continuo, luego de probar bastante el XAP llegue a una conclusión, es un muy buen software pero tiene un problema recorta en la segunda banda, alrededor de los 120Hz corta y corta y es un error del software me dijo su creador, en agudos es uno de los mejores procesadores que escuché pero en graves le falta mucho.

Por esta razón me decanté hace varias semanas a probar el Breakaway Broadcast Procesor (BBP) , y quedé muy contento.

Página del creador: http://www.claessonedwards.com/

Página de donde pueden descargarlo y leer otro review: http://www.brothersoft.com/breakaway-broadcast-processor-191589.html

Hago un análisis corto, el BBP es un procesador multibanda muy parecido al XAP pero que ademas incluye stereo encoder, el sonido que tiene es espectacular lo mejor que escuche en mucho tiempo, como el XAP este incluye compresor-expansor-limitador multibanda, HPf, LPf, ,un stereo expander muy completo y el stereo encoder antes mencionado.

La interfase con el usuario es muy simple uno carga uno de los Preset que trae (Plutonium en mi caso) y le regula los pocos controles que tiene, este tipo de interacción usuario-software me dió dos sensaciones, por un lado simpleza con pocas regulaciones se logra un buen sonido, pero esto tambien me produjo una insastisfacción porque no tengo el control completo sobre el procesamiento.

Por otro lado el mayor problema que le encontré al BBP es el consumo de procesador, usando en la peor calidad de procesamiento, mi core2duo 6600 se va al 100%, no es que tenga miedo de que se queme el procesador, pero tampoco me gustaría tener trabajando mi procesador así 24Hs al día. Además de que no es muy económico armar una buena pc solo para el procesamiento final, sería preferible que el software pudiera funcionar impecable en un pentium 3 pero bueno, el programa es así y si no nos convence elegimos otro.

Eso fue todo por ahora, cuando pueda dejaré otro review 

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Jun 11, 2010)

Hola, yo estoy probando el sound solution como compresor de audio, pero tiene varios inconvenientes, un pequeño delay para las cosas en directo y a veces efecto pumping cuando los temas tienen bajos contundentes o la grabación tiene cierta densidad.

He pensado probar un compresor por hardware, que es el Behringuer MDX 1600,es barato y al alcance de mis posibilidades.http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/MDX1600.aspx

¿Alguien me puede decir si el resultado de éste aparato es satisfactorio?, o darme alguna información al respecto?

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jun 11, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Hola, yo estoy probando el sound solution como compresor de audio, pero tiene varios inconvenientes, un pequeño delay para las cosas en directo y a veces efecto pumping cuando los temas tienen bajos contundentes o la grabación tiene cierta densidad.
> 
> He pensado probar un compresor por hardware, que es el Behringuer MDX 1600,es barato y al alcance de mis posibilidades.http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/MDX1600.aspx
> 
> ...




Tiene un aspecto parecido a los DBX por lo que veo, pero aunque el XAP tenga fallas en el diseño es un compresor/expansor/multibanda y ningún compresor accesible puede llegar a ese nivel de procesamiento.
Fijate si no hay algún preview en YouTube.

Saludos


----------



## joakiy (Jun 11, 2010)

francovago dijo:


> estube probando el soundsolution es increible
> parese una emisora comercial. pero tiene un problema. tiene un retraso de mas o menos de 1 segundo
> y se me ase impocible hablar con el retorno.ay alguna forma de quitar ese retraso



Que cosas más raras, yo uso Zararadio con Virtual_audio_cable y Soundsolution Xap y no observo ningún  retraso :S

¿Será que me ha tocado la lotería con la tarjeta integrada de mi humilde portatilillo?

PD: Uso Windows XP y tengo todos los efectos gráficos deshabilitados.


----------



## tiago (Jun 11, 2010)

Bueno, quizá me haya precipitado ... ¿Que opinais del sound solution en éste aspecto?
Los retardos son para los eventos en directo, se observan por los cascos de monitoreo.
Puede que el PC necesite una depuración.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Jun 11, 2010)

El monitoreo debe ser sacado directo del mixer (antes del XAP) es incorregible en cualquier procesador en software este tipo de retraso.


----------



## tiago (Jun 11, 2010)

Ya entiendo...


----------



## joakiy (Jul 15, 2010)

¡Sin querer he creado un efecto Wah wah con el airomate y el emisor Veronica!

Haciendo pruebas, aunque la tarjeta de sonido que tiene mi portátil es una realtek normal y corriente, y no es ni de lejos una de las tarjetas recomendadas por los creadores de airomate, me dispuse a conectarla al transmisor, por si sonaba la flauta. 

La flauta no sonó, pero me extrañaba que no se encendiese ni tan siquiera el piloto estéreo del receptor.

Así que estoy inyectando el audio como me dijo Mr. *Dano *directamente a la base del transistor del modulador, y ahora si que se enciende la señal piloto.

Pero... El sonido es rarísimo, la señal suena como si estuviese modulada por un pedal wah-wah , y hace un efecto "panning" rapidísimo, ideal para marear a cualquier radioescucha, o para volver loco al gato de la casa.

En fin, cosas raras que pasan .


----------



## adrian sala (Ene 26, 2011)

Hola, disculpen si revivo este post pero la verdad esta muy interesante tolo lo tratado aqui.
Mi consulta es la siguiente: tengo instalado el zara junto con el SoundSolution xpa o aveces MBL4, tambien me mencionaron el Srs Audio Sandbox pero no lo he provado y de hay al Airomate 2 demo con placa enboard Realtek AC97 la mas varata y economica seguro del mercado pero es la que dispongo por ahora y de hay derecho al TX y me maraca el piloto stereo pero no sale stereo el sonido y el RDS no figura, tengo entendido que el RDS no funciona sin una placa espesifica como esta indicado mas arriva y que el airomate solo sirve para marcar el piloto stereo, talvez sea por la palca de sonido de tan vajas caracteristicas?
 espero puedan alludarme.

He notado tambien que cuando sumo a la cadena de audio el audiomate baja notablemente la calidad de sonido a pezar de que he tratado de configuralo no le encuentro la vuelta para que suene a la par del SoundSolution xpa.

Saludos!


----------



## fabian9013 (Ene 26, 2011)

son ideas mias o de mi pc, pero la foto del esquema no la puedo ver.. Sería muy interesante si la pueden revisar porq de ahi se basa o se alcanza a entender toda la teoria.
Excelente post


----------



## adrian sala (Ene 26, 2011)

PD3: Había dejado en un principio un Esquema básico de como armar nuestra FM pero no valía la pena ya que eso la mayoría sabe como hacerlo

Si te refieres a este esque nunca lo suvieron, Estaria bueno si.


----------



## Dano (Ene 26, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Hola, disculpen si revivo este post pero la verdad esta muy interesante tolo lo tratado aqui.
> Mi consulta es la siguiente: tengo instalado el zara junto con el SoundSolution xpa o aveces MBL4, tambien me mencionaron el Srs Audio Sandbox pero no lo he provado y de hay al Airomate 2 demo con placa enboard Realtek AC97 la mas varata y economica seguro del mercado pero es la que dispongo por ahora y de hay derecho al TX y me maraca el piloto stereo pero no sale stereo el sonido y el RDS no figura, tengo entendido que el RDS no funciona sin una placa espesifica como esta indicado mas arriva y que el airomate solo sirve para marcar el piloto stereo, talvez sea por la palca de sonido de tan vajas caracteristicas?
> espero puedan alludarme.
> 
> ...



La tarjeta de sonido tiene que ser al menos de 128khz (normalmente de 192khz) de sample rate, eso nos da una frecuencia máxima de salida de 64khz (96khz respectivamente).

No es raro que ande el piloto(la interfase mas barata actualmente llega a 44khz de sampleo, lo que nos da una ancho de banda de 22khz) , pero solo el piloto no sirve para nada, porque la resta (L-R), va de los  23khz a los 53khz y es imposible que con ese sampleo obtengas algo a la salida.

El airomate es principalmente un procesador de RDS, tiene codifidor stereo pero no fue diseñado para estar codificando. Igual con una tarjeta realtek de las comunes es imposible que transmita en Stereo.
Por otra parte existen las Realtek HD que llegan a 192khz pero chinos (por decirlo de alguna manera), hay que hacer una corrección de Tilt enorme, y en las altas frecuencias (40khz +) empieza a perder linealidad.

Saludos

PD: El SRS audio es pésimo, parece un plugin de winamp de 50kb...


----------



## adrian sala (Ene 27, 2011)

El sonido profecional tiene su costo ya que aca las placas espesificas como las mencionadas por Dano no bajan de los 200 a 300 dolares y es el costo que deveremos afrontar para poder sacarles jugo a estos maravillosos software.
Ahora voy a provar el Breakaway Broadcast Procesor en esta vieja compu aver si lo tira ya que mi poderosa compu me la partio un rayo el año pasado junto con el lcd y hasta el teclado me quemo.
En fin cosas que pasan y hasta que no termine de comprar las partes que me faltan de la nueva compu tendre que lidiar con este cacharro jajaja,
bueno saludos!


----------



## adrian sala (Ene 29, 2011)

les cuento que le eche mano al Breakaway Broadcast Procesor y les digo que es una maravilla en todo sus aspectos, es cierto que consume muchos recursos pero el sonido logrado es exelente.

por otro lado tambien tengo para provar unos automatisadores como el Nuevo Hardata Dinesat 9 que dicen que esta mejor que el anterior y tiene un procesador multibanda integrado y otras maravillas: 



 , tambien tengo otros para provar como: DirEttore que es mas para radios pequeñas y computadoras de muy de muy bajos recursos, tambien esta Operaradio 3, Radio 5 y otros tantos que veremos en su devido tiempo ya que no es facil familiarisarce con todos a la vez. 
a medida que los valla provando comentare como  anda cada uno y hay mas pero tengo que fijarme en mi lista de programas para sacarlos y verlos.

Saludos!


----------



## fullman (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola gente. Veo que el post tiene tiempo de ser escrito, pero igualmente quise realizar la consulta por este mismo hilo. Estuve leyendo el articulo de principio a fin y las opiniones y experiencias del resto que escribió acá. estoy algo confundido y por ahí alguien me puede echar luz a las dudas que tengo.

Paso a comentarles el equipamiento con que cuento.

Tengo una PC con su placa onboard y una audigy 
El software de automatización es el Dinesys 8
La consola de sonido es una Yamaha MG10/2
Uso un compresor limitador DOD al final antes del transmisor
El equipo transmisor es un Edinec TXFM 250

Por supuesto que no obtengo el sonido ni parecido a otras radios, y es por eso que quisiera experimentar de acuerdo a lo expuesto por el moderador. Diganmé si estoy errado en la comprensión de lo leído.

1 . Uso una PC para para pasar música, tandas, etc.
2 . El sonido emitido por la PC 1 va a la consola, conectada con la conexion auxiliar para efectos al compresor con el fin de darle un toque al micrófono.
3 . La mezcla de la consola va a parar a la entrada de línea de la placa de sonido de la PC 2 para ser procesado por el software de compresion que quiera y el Airomate (en caso que desee hacer uso del RDS) y de allí sale por placa directamente al transmisor FM

¿Esta correcto de esa manera?

Ahora bien, si decidiera usar solo una PC y allí procesara todo el sonido para luego pasarlo por la consola y de allí al transmidor FM la calidad sonora no seria de igual calidad ya que la mezcladora aplastaria todos los realces logrados por software, cierto?

Por otra parte, citando a @Dano "Uso una delta1010lt en este momento como sound card de salida, no tengo RDS pero el coder stereo anda bien, uso el Audio Repeater (Software incluido con el VAC) para resamplear a 96khz
Del Zara sale por Virtual Cable 1, entra al XAP y sale por Virtual Cable 3, entra al Airomate y sale por Virtual Cable 2, entra al Audio Repeater y sale por Delta 7/8"

Me hace pensar que utiliza una sola PC. HE aquí mi confusión. ¿Alguien me puede dar una mano?


----------



## adrian sala (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola fullman

estas en lo cierto de las dos maneras es posible, lo unico que con una sola pc tenes el tema del dilay que provoca todo el proceso pero la calidad no varia en nada, el tema es que el mic de la consola esta desfasado en tiempo con la musica de la pc ya que vos al pausar la musica de la pc tarda en cortar aproxi 1 segundo o mas depenla la pc.
pero despues de eso no cambia nada.

en mi experiencia tengo el zara sale al virtual 1 y de hay a al expansor compresor que varia del MBL4, SoundSolution XAP, Airomate, Breakaway, el procesador de hardata 9 o Stereo Tool (este lo estoy provando ahora y esta muy completo) y de haí a la salida de la placa, nada mas que eso para decirte que suena mejor que otras radios de mi sona, (solo algunas) y por supuesto, el dueño del boliche que esta lleno de plata tiene la mejor radio de la zona.
es cuetion de experimentar. con poco la mia suena a la altura de las circustancias. Cualquier duda aca hay muchos que saben bastante del tema.

Saludos!


----------



## Enocas (May 10, 2011)

Hola, disculpen mi ignorancia, pero que es RDS?
Otra cosa... Alguien por aqui tiene el Virtual Audio Cable VAC, que me lo facilite?


----------



## elgriego (May 11, 2011)

Hola Enocas ,aca tenes una descripcion del sistema rds...http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Data_System

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## Enocas (May 11, 2011)

Muchas Gracias por su respuesta!


----------



## fullman (May 18, 2011)

Gracias Adrian por tu respuesta. He logrado levantar el nivel de sonido realzandolo en varios aspectos aunque no logro dominar un seseo que produce una sobremodulacion en el transmisor. ¿Alguien sabrá algo al respecto?


----------



## adrian sala (May 19, 2011)

hola Amigos

se me acaba de ocurrir que talvez pueda ocupar la salida digital de la pc, esto es factible?, mañana armare el cable para probar aver que dice y si noto alguna diferencia.
alguien ha experimentado con esto?

Saludos!


----------



## fullman (May 20, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> hola Amigos
> 
> se me acaba de ocurrir que talvez pueda ocupar la salida digital de la pc, esto es factible?, mañana armare el cable para probar aver que dice y si noto alguna diferencia.
> alguien ha experimentado con esto?
> ...



Sería interesante saber como suena por la salida digital. Yo tengo una Audigy que tiene esa salida aunque nunca la usé. Como se arma ese cable, tenés algun diagrama?


----------



## adrian sala (May 20, 2011)

Hola

Mira es muy censillo, en el mother o placa de sonido segun tu caso tenes dos opciones (spdif coax u óptica) maneras de conectar esta salida, A través de esta señal es que podemos obtener los sonidos digitales, es decir, 5.1, Estas vienen en dos formatos Coaxial y Ópticos. La salida coaxial es idéntica a un cable RCA, mientras que la óptica es una fibra que envía pulsaciones de luz (tal como hace un cd player). Me parece que no hay diferencias entre estás salvo el método de transmisión, pero creo que la fibra óptica puede transmitir mas data pero el aparato que recive tendria que tener este tipo de entrada, pero en el caso de rca se podria conectar a la entrada del transmisor y ver que sucede.
para armar este cable es muy censillo con solo un Cable de CD ROM y una ficha RCA en una de las puntas es suficiente, ahora si queremos mas prolijidad podemos insertarlo en un bracket,
tomamos el cable del CD Rom  y lo partimos. Este tiene 3 cables, pero solo vamos a usar 2. El rojo y el negro. Entonces soldamos el rojo al centro del plug RCA y el negro al Exterior.
Luego tomamos el manual del motherboard e identificamos el pinout de nuestro conector SPDIF. Entonces, conectamos el alambre rojo al pin que dice SPDIF y el negro al pin que corresponde a la Tierra (GND).
Este es el pinout del SPDIF

Saludos!


----------



## frank81 (May 22, 2011)

POR FAVOR AYUDA EN CASO DE TENER
Behringer MDX2600, COMO COMPRESOR DE AUDIO
EN ESTA CASO NO NECESITARIA Virtual Cable, compresor de audio por software (duda)
(no necesito de momento usar rds).
gracias


----------



## adrian sala (May 22, 2011)

Hola 

Mira con tener ese maravilloso aparato dejas de lado todo sof inclusive el Virtual Cable que sirve para emular otra placa de sonido y poder usar algun compresor en la compu, o podrias tambien pero creo que quedaria demas artificial al final.
todo es cuestion de provar.

Saludos!

PD: prove la salida digital pero viene comprimida ya en 5.1 y se necesitaria algun codec o deco para descomponer el sonido, asi que eso no sirve para conectar directamente al TX.


----------



## chaquechaque (Dic 5, 2012)

Hola... nose si hice bien en re vivir este tema pero buscando por internet me lo encontre, bien voy al tema, eh leido detenidamente el tutorial de DANO y  y esta exelente pero como soy principiante en esto, me quedo 
"trancado" en un parte... seria mas facil si estuviera la foto del esquema, pero no esta  , lo que a mi mas me interesa es como sacar el RDS nada mas... mas abajo añado fotos del equipo de fm que poseo, la consola que poseo es una behringer bmx 1000.
Mi pc contiene un procesador pentium 4 ht 3.0 ghrz, 2 gb ram ddr2,placa de sonido generica realteck y una audiology sound blaster live! 24 bit.
esta conectado la salida de audio de la tarjeta de sonido sound blaster a al mixer al igual que el microfo y del mixer al trasmisor.
Mi pregunta es asi como esta se podria emitir RDS , y que tendria que modificar y como ? (si no es mucha molestia). O cual seria el armado ideal para esa radio. muchas gracias...
Abajo dejo el link de los trasmisores que poseo....
http://www.m31electronica.com/producto.asp-id=9&subcat=2.htm


----------



## yamil2009 (Dic 16, 2012)

Primeramente tendrias que tener un codificador RDS el cual no mencionas si lo tienes; este RDSdebera tener un conector para el puerto serial de la computadora, y debe tener tambien entrada del MPX (en el caso de que estes usando un codificador stereo) y Salida de MPX+RDS que iria a tu transmisor. Y como ye es de suponer la computadora debera tener un software para manejar el codificador RDS. en mi galeria de fotos veras que arme un RDS nada mas que este es para emisoras mono, en el caso de ser stereo necesitaria algo que sincronice la señal del RDS con el codificador STEREO. 
Atte YAMIL


----------



## ariel27 (Mar 5, 2014)

Amigos...tengo que colocar la pc antes del transmisor???? no la puedo poner antes del enlace????
Lo que quiero hacer ees trasmitir el rds!!!
Gracias...


----------



## ariel27 (Oct 28, 2015)

Gente..no puedo hacer q*UE* el cable virtual guarde los cambios...funciona muy bien..pero cuando reinicio la pc perdio todos los datos y ya no funciona.


----------



## duflos (Dic 10, 2020)

Hola colegas , alguien me puede guiar en la instalacion del sound solution en winamp , me sale lo de la siguiente imagen


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 10, 2020)

No vas a tener suerte:

No entiendo por que usás un software taaaan pero taaaaan viejo y desactualizado. Por que no probás con el foobar 2000 que admite una parva de plugins, ecualizadores VST y otra parva de cosas ??


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 10, 2020)

Lo único que te puedo aportar es que te esta informando que el muestreo no es 44.1Khz 16bit por lo que el proceso se detiene.

Aparentemente es lo que soporta dicho plug-in por lo que debes tener los temas en dicho "sampleo" para que funcione.


----------



## duflos (Dic 10, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No vas a tener suerte:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 258670
> No entiendo por que usás un software taaaan pero taaaaan viejo y desactualizado. Por que no probás con el foobar 2000 que admite una parva de plugins, ecualizadores VST y otra parva de cosas ??


Porque no lo conocia , amigo busco y veo que sale jaja

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 10, 2020



ricbevi dijo:


> Lo único que te puedo aportar es que te esta informando que el muestreo no es 44.1Khz 16bit por lo que el proceso se detiene.
> 
> Aparentemente es lo que soporta dicho plug-in por lo que debes tener los temas en dicho "sampleo" para que funcione.


Probé cambiar la configuración en el panel de audio la puse como pide el muestreo  el software pero sin resultados


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 10, 2020)

Para mi es el tema es el que esta "sampleado" a diferente muestreo. Prueba con reconvertirlo a ese muestreo a ver si te da error o busca o genera uno a ese sampleo para ver si desaparece.


----------



## duflos (Dic 11, 2020)

Hola  amigos era tan solo la tontería que los temas musicales que tenia no estaban en formato mp3 , solo bastó  con pasarlos a mp3 y listo anduvo de 10s  el plug-in


----------

